# Choix d'un centre de maintenance sur Paris



## szlobodan (31 Août 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
Mon Ibook G3, plus sous garantie, a de gros bobos : Il faut que je l'emmène voir le docteur, et je fais appel à vos lumières : quel réparateur Apple choisir sur Paris ? Rapidité, coût, sérieux ? (je me doute qu'il repartira de toutes façons en Irlande mais bon...)

Il me semble que l'AppleCare des Ternes dans le 17e est fermé pour travaux... Je me tâte pour aller voir IC dans le centre...

Pour memo : les problèmes
- Vis qui se ballade dans le carénage
- Lecteur CD dont le tiroir ressort de quelques millimètres du cadre suite à un choc
- accepte de se charger de manière aléatoire (j'en suis à mon 2e transfo)
- et surtout : il refuse de s'allumer. j'avais déjà connu ça, et c'était revenu tout seul au bout de 10 jours (???). Problème de connexion de l'interrupteur ?
- je précise qu'il a déjà fait un aller-retour pour changement de carte-mère, alors couvert par la garantie...

merci de votre aide !


----------



## r e m y (31 Août 2005)

Le centre AppleCare de la Place Boulnois est fermé pour PLUs que de simples travaux! Il ne réouvrira pas...


----------

